# Opae Ula - Hawaiian Red Shrimps?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.petshrimp.com/hawaiianredshrimp.php

Anyone have experience with these shrimps? Apart from the brackish requirement, they seem to be (according to the article) hardy and easy to breed.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

solarz said:


> http://www.petshrimp.com/hawaiianredshrimp.php
> 
> Anyone have experience with these shrimps? Apart from the brackish requirement, they seem to be (according to the article) hardy and easy to breed.


easiest shrimp to raise.

They usually are the main inhabitants of a commercial biosphere (sealed environment)


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I've seen these guys at the Hawaii Volcano National Park, in a little sealed tank 
they look VERY similar to cherries


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Would they be available in Toronto? I'd be interested in trying to breed some super shrimps!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Amanos could be a project for the meantime?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Will said:


> Amanos could be a project for the meantime?


According to the article, you can raise and breed the Opae shrimps in straight brackish water, while Amanos have to be transferred from freshwater to saltwater.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

While easy to take care of. They are actually harder to breed than the fresh water shirmps. Hatchling survival rate is low.
As for the sealed environment. Don't buy that. It's inhuman because they abuse the shrimps ability to survive long periods of time by slowly devouring itself. So basically, the shrimp just waste away within those sealed environment.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

solarz said:


> According to the article, you can raise and breed the Opae shrimps in straight brackish water, while Amanos have to be transferred from freshwater to saltwater.


Annnnd?

-Amanos are sold in FW, so that has to be done anyways.
-FW to Saltwater is pretty easy.
-They are very commonly available.
-My females are gravid every few weeks.
-You'd have more use for captive bred Amanos than strictly brackish shrimp that look like cherries.


----------

